# I am a natural health practitioner with DP..



## kaydea23 (May 30, 2012)

*What type of complementary and alternative medicines have you tried?*​
Herbal Medicine1420.29%Nutritional Supplements2536.23%Traditional Chinese Medicine (acupuncture)45.80%Massage45.80%Aromatherapy45.80%Hypnotherapy22.90%Holistic counseling22.90%Flower essences57.25%Other913.04%


----------



## kaydea23 (May 30, 2012)

Hi everyone









I have felt depersonalised/dissociated and very anxious for about 7-8 years now. It has been a long troublesome journey which led me to exploring complementary and alternative medicines, I am now a naturopath/nutritionist and would like to share some things with you. If you are not aware of what natural medicine can do for you, I highly recommend you see a good naturopath in your area. There are lots of herbal medicines and nutritional supplementations that can really help! I have been treating myself on and off for a while now (as well as seeking psychological help) and I must say, I feel a lot more grounded and calm. Less hyper-vigilant, less reactive. My treatment plan includes dietary changes, nutritional supplements, herbal medicines, counseling, and not to forget, a big part of this journey for me has been my faith/spirituality. 
Looking forward to hear from you guys!!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

none of thats covered under insurance and I dont have money to try a bunch of things that may or may not help


----------



## kaydea23 (May 30, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> none of thats covered under insurance and I dont have money to try a bunch of things that may or may not help


Hey Kate where are you from?


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello! Wow! What a small world, I am also a naturopath that has been dealing with dp/dr issues for the past two years...and I am revisiting DR symptoms due to a recent stressful event in my life but when I originally came out of it (98% recovered) I found supplements to be hugely instrumental in my recovery! It is great to see your story on here, I can relate in many ways!


----------



## kaydea23 (May 30, 2012)

seeingisbelieving123 said:


> Hello! Wow! What a small world, I am also a naturopath that has been dealing with dp/dr issues for the past two years...and I am revisiting DR symptoms due to a recent stressful event in my life but when I originally came out of it (98% recovered) I found supplements to be hugely instrumental in my recovery! It is great to see your story on here, I can relate in many ways!


That is awesome!! Would love to chat more and exchange ideas! What are you currently on? I have been feeling sooo much better in the last 6 weeks since I started a really good SJW product! Wow this is so exciting to meet you


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello!!

Really great to connect with you! The supplements I am currently on to help me get through this are:

1. Holy Basil
2. Fish Oil liquid
3. L-theanine
4. Adrenal Essentials
5. Magnesium/Calcium/Vit D

For Digestion:
1. Probiotics
2. Enzymes

I mainly suffer from DR, ear pressure, dizziness and visual disturbances.

I try to eat a lot of the foods high in the essential fatty acids like nuts and avocados to support the neurological system!


----------



## Pure (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm also a holistic health care practitioner and have been suffering from a dreamlike state 24/7 for the last two years. I believe mine is ear related as I have sinus issues and very full ears. You mentioned that you suffer from ear pressure as well. Did this start at the same time as your DR? Was there a major stress going on before it? I'm wondering if the ear issues are yeast related

Good to see you two on here. Where are you guys located? I'm in Los Angeles.

[

quote name='seeingisbelieving123' timestamp='1341238734' post='259970']
Hello!!

Really great to connect with you! The supplements I am currently on to help me get through this are:

1. Holy Basil
2. Fish Oil liquid
3. L-theanine
4. Adrenal Essentials
5. Magnesium/Calcium/Vit D

For Digestion:
1. Probiotics
2. Enzymes

I mainly suffer from DR, ear pressure, dizziness and visual disturbances.

I try to eat a lot of the foods high in the essential fatty acids like nuts and avocados to support the neurological system!
[/quote]


----------



## Pure (Nov 4, 2010)

Wanted to add one more thing. It may sound weird but before I got DP 24/7, I would get bouts of it lasting a few days anytime I took Vitamin C. Tried natural and synthetic, they both caused DP. It took a few days and then I was fine again. Tried the vitamin C one last time and I've been DP'd 24/7 ever since.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I've tried 3 of them, supplements, acupuncture and hypnotherapy, hypnotherapy was by far the best even though I didn't even get to stay there for long, I do plan on going back when I'm feeling slightly better though, acupuncture is also extremely relaxing


----------



## hope.is.here (Nov 6, 2012)

Great post. I have recently recovered as well (have posted How I beat DP) and am now returning to college and planning to pursue a degree in naturopathy after I get my Bachelors. I am so inspired by alt. med. which has literally healed my life.







)

God bless you for trying to help others,
Mila


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been seeing a naturopath for the past couple of years. She is awesome, I will never go to a MD again. If I ever get better mentally, it's something I would like to pursue.


----------



## Jamie780 (Nov 12, 2012)

Glad to hear that some remedys can help im suffering really bad and im on maternity leave and need to get back to work in 2 months but i dont think i can go to work like this , its an unsettling feeling , doesnt help how off and foggy you feel. But i have made an appoinment with a naturopath doctor here in canada now im hoping he has some answers for me or at least something to ease my anxiety and mind.


----------



## tonyahayes21 (3 mo ago)

seeingisbelieving123 said:


> Hello!! Really great to connect with you! The supplements I am currently on to help me get through this are: 1. Holy Basil 2. Fish Oil liquid 3. L-theanine 4. Adrenal Essentials 5. Magnesium/Calcium/Vit D For Digestion: 1. Probiotics 2. Enzymes I mainly suffer from DR, ear pressure, dizziness and visual disturbances. I try to eat a lot of the foods high in the essential fatty acids like nuts and avocados to support the neurological system!


 Did these help you?


----------

